# Lithium orotate



## Beggiatoa

Best antidepressant I've used...

I feel happy....happy I say! This works just as good a banana peel tea without the jitterness. Oh yeah, I meant to tell you guys about that. Banana peels have a high amount of dopamine, serotonin and norepinephrine.

The orotate form has better deliveries to cells so you needs less of it to be effective. The type used by psychiatrists, citrate and carbonate don't penetrate cells as well so higher doses are needed and THIS is what produces the toxicities and side effects.

It took me a while to try this. Whenever I heard lithium I thought major psychosis but this is not so. 5 little mg makes me feel wonderful!

It's also neuro protectant and stimulates production of new ones helping intelligence.

Lastly, I feel more mentally energized and not as drained by simple day to day activities. I can simple keep on going and going and going...

This is what I used

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=6766&at=0


----------



## Beggiatoa

Freesix88,

Are you sure? The types you need with prescription are lithium citrate and lithium carbonate. Check the ledger for exactly what substances are illegal. You might be able to find a loop hole around it.


----------



## stealyourface722

it made my depression worse and my appetite really low


----------



## radiohead

Wow I use Iherb for everything and I'm always on there just looking at random stuff.........and I never came across this Lithium Orotate before.

I don't get it.......how much different from the Lithium that all the doctors have to prescribe? I am damn interested now........but how can one Lithium require a prescription and the other be a supplement I can buy on Iherb? It just seems to weird........but I will probably order it too, haha.

I just don't understand how? Is it actually effective in a similar way to Lithium(prescribed kind) for depression and mood and everything?


----------



## millenniumman75

Maybe they are two different compsitions involving lithium. :stumped:

All Lithium did for me was amplify my OCD. Talk about checking things 10 times! When I was off of it, I would only check once maybe twice. :troll


----------



## radiohead

haha, yes, they are different compositions obviously. 

But how can the orotate be sold as a supplement and the carbonate require a prescription? I just don't understand how the filler/composition can be that drastically different.....at least enough for one to be a scheduled prescription and the other be widely available? It's also weird how only 5mg of orotate is comparable to 100's of MG's of the carbonate.....how does that possibly work?

I duno.........Beggiatoa, you always find the good shiiiiit.


BTW, Milleniuman, the Lithium Carbonate(prescription) made your OCD worse? After how many days of taking it?


----------



## radiohead

I decided to order it and give Lithium Orotate a try.

Only on the first day, but I will have to update with my experience of it as time progresses. I took 2 pills with breakfast and 2 pills with lunch; after reading quite a bit of research and information about this trace-mineral I concluded this was the best dose for me and my body.

Beggiatoa, you should definitely let me know how it's working for you. The pills i ordered are the ones from Iherb(i always use that place for everything) and they are the same ones you take with 5mg of active lithium or whatever. After reading research on it they suggested taking 3 to 4 a day for the usual treatment with lithium orotate, so maybe you want to try taking a few more pills throughout the day over time. I've already felt a slight effect from it already; I was actually relatively comfortable around people and actually talking more than I usually do, but more importantly I am a little more calmer than usual as a whole while not losing any of my focus or energy. 

I'm glad you discovered this mineral and shared it with us; I also have read that taking folic-acid with the lithium orotate is extremely helpful and recommended by all doctors that use this for treatment. I guess the folic acid helps improve it's effect on protecting the brain or something related.......I'm sure you know all this but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Beggiatoa

For the bad news....lithium can compete with magnesium so take it a few hours apart from it.


----------



## radiohead

I have been taking it for about 4 days now(about 20mg elemental lithium) a day, and have 100% felt some positive benefits from it. I take 2 with breakfast and 2 pills again with lunch. Remember that the pills are each labeled "120mg's" but further research shows while that is true, that each pill actually contains 4.9mg's of active elemental lithium, thus baically 5mg's of lithium per pill. This is a relatively low dose when you compare it to other things, but it is so highly absorbed(can be close to 99%) and crosses the BBB so well it shouldn't be compared to the lithium carbonate or other prescription forms..........anyway.........

I' noticed on the second day(even the first) that I was much, much more calm overall, but not in a negative way. I was still able to focus and have energy, but some of that "gloomy" feeling along with my general anxiety was minute compared to what I usually feel on a constant basis. I'm taking deeper breathes and actually just more content, which has effected my thinking/patterns in a positive way as well. I can say for a fact the the elemental lithium in this medicine is of good quality, as I am feeling better overall in my mood, depression, and anxiety. 

I've been taking it with Folic Acid as well, as this helps with the absorption of the lithium; also staying hydrated and a diet that isn't low in salts help with the lithium in your body and can prevent side effects as well. I did notice that my skin was a little dry(especially in my hands/palms) which is a well known side effect of lithium. I've been drinking more water the past 2 days and this side effect isn't as bad now, but my hands are still slightly peeling(but it's just the outer layer of skin, nothing painful).

Overall I give it an A- as a supplement/mineral. It's had so many positive benefits for my mind/mood already that I don't care my hands/skin is slightly dry. My 19/20mg a day of elemental lithium seems like a good dose, but I've talked with a few others that take anywhere from 20mg of it to about 40mg of this stuff daily.


----------



## Beggiatoa

I'm still using a dose of 5 mg but based on your positive feedback, I'll probably increase that to 10 or 20. The drying effect I hadn't heard of before, maybe taking some biotin will resolve that problem. Lithium is just an amazing mineral for your brain. I'll post some studies later.


----------



## lonelyboy

anyone know if iherb ships to australia? would customs keep them or what


----------



## radiohead

lonelyboy said:


> anyone know if iherb ships to australia? would customs keep them or what


I believe I've read some reviews on Iherb from random customers that bought it from Australia. I recall there were at least 2 of them that gave the product 5 stars, and said they where glad to receive it so quickly since they lived in Australia, and they commented how they've always gotten shipments from Iherb.

Hope that helps.

BTW: It's still helping me out; I went out today and was more comfortable than I've been in awhile. I actually made eye contact with people; a really, really gorgeous woman and said hello, made slight small talk with people in line. Stupid stuff, but also things that I usually never do just because I am not comfortable. I'm still not great or anything, but I can tell this medicine is helping me out a good amount, calming me(yet not making be tired) and allowing me to try and gain exposure to situations I usually avoid.


----------



## lonelyboy

radiohead said:


> I believe I've read some reviews on Iherb from random customers that bought it from Australia. I recall there were at least 2 of them that gave the product 5 stars, and said they where glad to receive it so quickly since they lived in Australia, and they commented how they've always gotten shipments from Iherb.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> BTW: It's still helping me out; I went out today and was more comfortable than I've been in awhile. I actually made eye contact with people; a really, really gorgeous woman and said hello, made slight small talk with people in line. Stupid stuff, but also things that I usually never do just because I am not comfortable. I'm still not great or anything, but I can tell this medicine is helping me out a good amount, calming me(yet not making be tired) and allowing me to try and gain exposure to situations I usually avoid.


thanks for the help i placed my order today , ill let you know how it goes after a few weeks


----------



## c0ry

how are people faring on this so far? it's been a couple of weeks since any updates, i'm considering ordering some based on how it works for you guys


----------



## radiohead

c0ry said:


> how are people faring on this so far? it's been a couple of weeks since any updates, i'm considering ordering some based on how it works for you guys


Yea I am not really sure to be honest.

I was sort of stupid becuase I started taking the Lithium Orotate at the same exact time I titrated up taking Lamictal.

I felt some positives in the past month or so since getting up to taking 200mg lamictal; and also taking 10mg of active Lithium Orotate a day as well....... but I can't say for sure which one it is. I really should of waited to take the Lithium, I hate not knowing which medicine is helping more with keeping my moods balanced and having less nervous related thoughts(which have definitely improved).

I would still recommend it, because for some reason I think both the things I'm taking have halped, including hte Lithium. I think it calms me down a bit an hour after I take it(nothing drastic really), but over a few weeks I think it really helped with schizoid related problems(thinking people looked at you funny or are laughing or talking about you in the public is an example). I have had much less intrusive thoughts like that........so the Lamictal and Lithium have really been helping it seems.

Begiatoa and all you other guys/ladies taking it: could you give any updates?


----------



## Beggiatoa

I gave lithium to my lady friend and she has all positive review for it. Her mood is better and she feels a more positive outlook on things. It's the only think she takes that will cause this effect. I also got my brother on it and he loves it as well. If anything helped your mood, radiohead, I think it was definitely the lithium.


----------



## Micliph

Dunno if this is offtopic or not, but try listening to the song "nirvana - lithium" which is about yes.. Lithium.


----------



## sawyoushine

I will be trying this soon, I've heard many good things but have been skeptical since there is not much research on it, not recently anyways..


----------



## jason85

any update on these so far?


----------



## Beggiatoa

I got off it for a while for no good reason. Just forgot to reorder. I started feeling depressive Sx again. I got back on it and I was ok.

Interesting though, I tested blood lithium levels and mine came back deficient. This is after supplementing with it for many months. Hmmmmmmmm...

Maybe this calls for a higher dose? I'm only using about 15 mg per day.


----------



## alyon

Hi -newbie here .

Just googled lithium orotate and found this site.

Interesting what you have said about LO.

I have been to see my GP today who is also an amazing homeopathic doctor. Alzheimer's runs in my family and I asked my GP what I can do to protect myself from this awful disease she mentioned this LO.-as well as green tea , coq10, apples and apple juice, cayenne, turmeric, and cumin.

Seeeing so many close relatives suffer with this awful illness-am going to give it a go.

Don't really suffer with depression-but if anything helps to keep you on the happy side of life-well I am willing to give it a go.


----------



## GCBela

*brand*

Hi, I was wondering what brands of the lithium orotate you guys purchased? Especially you radiohead?

I'm in oz, and I just ordered some lithium orotate on iherb after reading this forum a few times. I had a hair analysis test done which was an idea of my naturopath/homeopath I regularly go to, and it was found that my lithium levels were practically non existent in my body. She did not recommend taking lithium orotate on its own though, she gave me marine phytoplanktons which have lithium naturally as well as other electrolytes I need (its barely been a week since taking them). I have never really taken any medication or been to a psychiatrist before, but after this new phsychologist brought up seeing a psychiatrist for 'mood stabilising' drugs, i thought perhaps it wouldn't hurt to try this in small doses to see if things improve.

I am stuck in a catch 22, as my body has not seemed to have absorbed any vitamins/minerals it needs, (yet I have clear deficiencies after doing many tests) apparently due to the fact that I am anxious, yet I cannot be calm if my body is out of whack. So after years of having anxiety and depression at times, and searching for natural remedies, I am hoping something works. I have tried: 
homeopathy
yoga
mantra meditation
relaxation cds
and some things i probably forgot
...... and right now I'm in my last semester of uni. Surprised I made it so far considering all my focus/concentration issues, poor memory at times, constant mood swings, low energy levels, and social sacrifices... as I may only have enough energy for an assignment i've been procastinating on and not on going out as well at times.
By the way, I have generalised anxiety.


----------



## Hiro

Beggiatoa said:


> Best antidepressant I've used...
> 
> I feel happy....happy I say! This works just as good a banana peel tea without the jitterness. Oh yeah, I meant to tell you guys about that. Banana peels have a high amount of dopamine, serotonin and norepinephrine.


Hi, it's been almost 3 years.. Are you still on Lithium? Please share your experience on lithium so far.

It looks promising.

Some very interesting studies I've found:

Lithium levels in tap water inversely correlated with number of suicides. 3 independent studies, done in Texas (1990), Japan (2010), Austria (2011) confirm a strong inverse correlation between lithium in tap water and number of suicides.
Double blind study among former drug users. Those who were given 0.4mg lithium had a steady increase in all measures of mood, those who were given placebo had no effects (other than a small _decrease_ in happiness). Link (1994)
Study that proposes lithium is actually an essential mineral in human nutrition. Studies done in rats and goats prove it's essential for those animals. Link (2002)


----------



## Area88

I was going to make a post about Lithium Orotate soon. I'm going to experiment with it in treating anxiety and depression. I have read it's the gold standard for a lot of mental disorders. They seriously need to consider puting Lithium in tap water in the United States and United Kingdom. It's a natural mineral that the body needs in abundance.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Hiro said:


> Hi, it's been almost 3 years.. Are you still on Lithium? Please share your experience on lithium so far.
> 
> It looks promising.
> 
> Some very interesting studies I've found:
> 
> Lithium levels in tap water inversely correlated with number of suicides. 3 independent studies, done in Texas (1990), Japan (2010), Austria (2011) confirm a strong inverse correlation between lithium in tap water and number of suicides.
> Double blind study among former drug users. Those who were given 0.4mg lithium had a steady increase in all measures of mood, those who were given placebo had no effects (other than a small _decrease_ in happiness). Link (1994)
> Study that proposes lithium is actually an essential mineral in human nutrition. Studies done in rats and goats prove it's essential for those animals. Link (2002)


Yep. Still use. It has other important functions like maintaining muscle mass via activation of the wnt/beta-catenin pathway.


----------



## lazy

Hiro said:


> Hi, it's been almost 3 years.. Are you still on Lithium? Please share your experience on lithium so far.
> 
> It looks promising.
> 
> Some very interesting studies I've found:
> 
> Lithium levels in tap water inversely correlated with number of suicides. 3 independent studies, done in Texas (1990), Japan (2010), Austria (2011) confirm a strong inverse correlation between lithium in tap water and number of suicides.
> Double blind study among former drug users. Those who were given 0.4mg lithium had a steady increase in all measures of mood, those who were given placebo had no effects (other than a small _decrease_ in happiness). Link (1994)
> Study that proposes lithium is actually an essential mineral in human nutrition. Studies done in rats and goats prove it's essential for those animals. Link (2002)


I want to start microdosing too, but I am not sure of the bioavailability % coming from the orotate. Also it's a Schedule F drug in Canada. It says on the customs website that people coming back from abroad are usually allowed a 3 month supply of schedule F drugs, but I am not sure if that means the same thing as importing (buying a bottle online with 90 servings). I want to cut the pills into 4 to dose ~1mg of lithium everyday... it will last a year. Will it stop Social Anxiety related delusional beliefs? (You know it has a basis in reality yet still seems out of touch (contrived by your SA infected mind) and strong enough that you can trigger a quasi-panic attack just by sitting at home). I could not wait around looking for an answer to I just went on ahead and gambed 30 bucks and bought from an eBay store.


----------



## Anon18

*This stuff is a miracle in a bottle for me*

I just got a small trial bottle of 10 pills after seeing it as a freebie on iherb. I mostly use iherb for all natural, organic skin care on the cheap. Still, I sometimes buy food or supplements. And when I put in a large order to make some homemade protein bars (an Alton Brown recipe), I just happened to see these. I almost think it was divine intervention. First, I will admit to having been diagnosed with manic depression about 15 years ago. The diagnosis came my first year of college after I went to the doctor complaining that I hadn't slept much at all for 2 weeks and my heart was beating so fast I was scared I was going to die. After he found nothing wrong with me, the doctor referred me for psychological counseling. Though I was a bit insulted, as I knew my symptoms were physical, the counseling was free so I went. Eventually, the counselor sent me to a psychiatrist who diagnosed the manic depression and prescribed lithium. The trouble was, he was a major, pompous jerk. My experience with the lithium was to go from feeling energetic but jittery to feeling comatose. One time, I think I fell out of my chair in a large survey class (Chemistry) and I kept right on sleeping. It was bad and I couldn't function. So, I just stopped taking it and never went back to the pompous doctor who wouldn't listen to me.

Flash forward 15 years. I had been through periods of insomnia--bad, bad insomnia--but hadn't had a classic manic episode where you feel on top of the world, spend money you don't have, and feel extremely promiscuous. (At least, those were my symptoms during the 2 main manic episodes I know I had--1 in high school while on vacation and the one in college). I never connected my insomnia to manic depression, however. And the stress I went through got bad--including going through a year where my husband and I were both unemployed and had to move in with my parents. Well, we ended up moving far away after my husband finally found a job. The move itself was stressful and I still haven't adjusted to living in a new part of the country. Though I was far less depressed than before, I still felt anxious and my insomnia (though better) still persisted. I generally take 2 over the counter, natural sleeping pills. They got to the point they would help me fall asleep, but I would wake up 2-4 hours later and my thoughts began to race like crazy. I would obsess over anything--real life worries, or just the fact that my favorite tv show was cancelled and I didn't like the last episode, so I'd think of how I could have written it better. I needed something to help.

Well, after ordering the pills on a whim, I researched them a bit. It looks like there may be some link between manic depression and insomnia. It also appears that not all who are bipolar have lots of manic periods. Being primarily depressive is common. At any rate, though no one has ever been supportive of my diagnosis, I started to wonder if maybe I needed the lithium after all. I took my first pill, and no joke, the results were almost instantaneous. From that one little pill, I had my first good night of sleep in I don't know how long. The next day, I took 2 pills--1 with breakfast and 1 with dinner. Again, I slept like a baby. Today, day 3, I decided to try cutting back to 1 pill which I planned to take with dinner. I was ok most of the day, but while eating dinner out, I got really jittery when a baby next to our table cried a lot. Being annoyed and having a headache was one thing, but I was literally shaking from it. Thus, I have decided on 2 pills a day for the time being.

Based on my past history, I really think these pills could help. I believe I am bipolar, but either I am borderline or I have only a mild imbalance. (By the way, it runs in families and I found out a cousin was also diagnosed with it, so this makes me feel even more certain about my diagnosis). However, I think the dosage I was given by prescription was way too high. With these over the counter pills, I get, I think, 250 mg of lithium orotate which delivers 10 mg of active lithium by taking the 2 pills per day. It really, really seems to be working for me. So, for the foreseeable future, I am going to stick with it. I just wanted to give a bit of my background to drive home the fact that I have a history with lithium and a previous prescription. Be careful if you don't have a background like mine. Over the counter or not, you still need to use caution and keep the dose as low as possible.

And one more thing. I know someone on here mentioned being in 'uni' which I assume means college. Don't lose hope. Because of my big manic episode the first 2 weeks of college, I was actually flunking out of a class--ironically, intro to psychology. We studied manic depression right away, so when the diagnosis came, I was able to step back and logically admit I had some textbook symptoms. My professor was confused because I did well on pop quizzes and had the answers on the tip of my tongue in class discussions, but I could never remember to do daily assignments on time. (Time was passing by fast for me--I couldn't keep track of it). But on the first big test, there was a question about manic depression. Not only did I give the standard answer, I let her know the exact dosage I thought the doctor might prescribe. It was my way of letting her know what had been happening to me without coming right out and saying it. Things got better, however. I made an A in the class, all A's that semester in fact, and graduated summa cum laude. It can happen. Just keep trying, but take care of yourself too.


----------



## jon 29 uk

i felt it little freaked out on 5mg lithium orotate. if it was the lithium.i may have to try it again to make sure it wasnt something else.


----------



## lazy

^

1 tab gave me a headache that lasted for 2 days. Might have been a coincidence though, could of been anything.


----------



## JonItalia

Third day using it. I took one tab in the morning and it made me feel good. When I took another pill in the afternoon my hearing became muffled, I lost coordination, got dizzy, felt sharp pain to my kidneys, and felt weak. I thought I was going to pass out in the shower and rushed to put on my clothes without rinsing off all of the soap to get ready for the emergency room.

Instead, I made myself throw up the remainder of the pill. I also remembered that sodium competes with lithium, so I added some salt to orange juice and ate some pizza. It worked, but it scared the hell out of me.

I think it happened because I ate a very light breakfast with the first pill and then had a protein shake in the afternoon with the second pill. Make sure you EAT with these. Protein shakes are not food.

(The pills I took were Advanced Research Lithium Orotate 120 mg "formulated by Hans A. Nieper, M.D. of Hannover Germany" "manufactured exclusively for Nutrient Carriers Incorporated")


----------



## SamizcOol

Lithium orotate messed up my life. I took it a few times and wifi. A few days I felt completely awful. I felt like I was stupid and my iq as well as my emotional quotient had dropped significantly. It actually made me feel extremely akwArd around people of the opposite sex which was never a real problem prior to the lithium. This sounds crazy but the lithium prorate almost made me feel gay. I never had gay feelings prior to 
The lithium orotate. I also started to have mental problems which were not there prior to the lithium orotate. I isolated myself because I did not want anyone to see me like that. I stopped tAlking to my boyfriend and friends. I just wanted to fix it. It is two years later and I am finally socializing better and in a relationship again thanks to getting the lithium out of my body. I'm sure there is still some lithium in there but definitely not as much. I did chelation on myself multiple times. I also drink caffeine which aids in the excretion of lithium. The chelation was what was most effective though. Lithium is dangerous And not to be messed around with. Lithium orotate is NOT safe despite what many of the online ads and sources say. There is documented evidence in a medical journal of the increased toxicity of lithium in the form of lithium orotate. It is a dangerous substance despite what ads etc. claim on the Internet. I have struggled for years solely because I ingested lithium orotate, a dangerous toxin markets as a miracle cure online. Lithium is not safe or nootropic like people claim. It interrupts normal brain and nerve functioning. The reason is very technical but I will attempt to explain it here. Lithium is found in very small, minute amounts in the earth's crust. There is not much lithium found in soils where plants or animals thrive. When life evolved, there was no requirement for lithium in organisms. The human body does not require lithium to live despite what some noncredible sources on the internet claim. The average amount of lithium in a human body is 7 mg. You cannot be 'low' on lithium since it is not a required element. It is more of a toxin that builds up with low exposure over time. Lithium, like sodium and potassium
is an alkali metal. Meaning it has similar qualities to sodium and potassium. Nerve endings in the brain communicate using. Complex system of sodium and potassium entering and exiting the cells in order to communicate. When lithium is ingested it competes with sodium and potassium at the nerve endings, causing a disruption in the communication of the nerve endings. The lithium can begin to replace sodium and potassium at the nerves. Lithium causes weaker nerve communication as well as faulty communication. So at a cellular level lithium disrupts normal functioning and harms the body. My message: do not ingest lithium, not in the form of orotate, carbonate or anything. It is simply dangerous. There is not enough evidence to support its safety. Please listen to my advice. I do not wish for others to struggle like I have, just because of some pill.


----------



## goldlightan

SamizcOol said:


> Lithium orotate messed up my life. I took it a few times and wifi. A few days I felt completely awful. I felt like I was stupid and my iq as well as my emotional quotient had dropped significantly. It actually made me feel extremely akwArd around people of the opposite sex which was never a real problem prior to the lithium. This sounds crazy but the lithium prorate almost made me feel gay. I never had gay feelings prior to
> The lithium orotate. I also started to have mental problems which were not there prior to the lithium orotate. I isolated myself because I did not want anyone to see me like that. I stopped tAlking to my boyfriend and friends. I just wanted to fix it. It is two years later and I am finally socializing better and in a relationship again thanks to getting the lithium out of my body. I'm sure there is still some lithium in there but definitely not as much. I did chelation on myself multiple times. I also drink caffeine which aids in the excretion of lithium. The chelation was what was most effective though. Lithium is dangerous And not to be messed around with. Lithium orotate is NOT safe despite what many of the online ads and sources say. There is documented evidence in a medical journal of the increased toxicity of lithium in the form of lithium orotate. It is a dangerous substance despite what ads etc. claim on the Internet. I have struggled for years solely because I ingested lithium orotate, a dangerous toxin markets as a miracle cure online. Lithium is not safe or nootropic like people claim. It interrupts normal brain and nerve functioning. The reason is very technical but I will attempt to explain it here. Lithium is found in very small, minute amounts in the earth's crust. There is not much lithium found in soils where plants or animals thrive. When life evolved, there was no requirement for lithium in organisms. The human body does not require lithium to live despite what some noncredible sources on the internet claim. The average amount of lithium in a human body is 7 mg. You cannot be 'low' on lithium since it is not a required element. It is more of a toxin that builds up with low exposure over time. Lithium, like sodium and potassium
> is an alkali metal. Meaning it has similar qualities to sodium and potassium. Nerve endings in the brain communicate using. Complex system of sodium and potassium entering and exiting the cells in order to communicate. When lithium is ingested it competes with sodium and potassium at the nerve endings, causing a disruption in the communication of the nerve endings. The lithium can begin to replace sodium and potassium at the nerves. Lithium causes weaker nerve communication as well as faulty communication. So at a cellular level lithium disrupts normal functioning and harms the body. My message: do not ingest lithium, not in the form of orotate, carbonate or anything. It is simply dangerous. There is not enough evidence to support its safety. Please listen to my advice. I do not wish for others to struggle like I have, just because of some pill.


 I'm sorry it didn't work for you - I used it for a little while but I stopped it and switched to zinc supplements + working out. I find that has helped a lot. While I was on lithium my asthma was greatly improved- I could breathe better for the first time in a while. Personally the lithium wiped away any anxiety I had, but it also made me feel pretty stupid though and interfered with my ability to express myself. Now that I'm off the lithium I have more endurance, I can think clearer and remember things better; I think lithium is good for picking yourself up out of a depressive episode though even if it's traditionally marketed for bipolar mania


----------



## matt860

I started taking Lithium Orotate, 5mg twice a day (breakfast and lunch). The brand I am using is "Essential Nutrients". Have never felt quite so 'with it' before. Definitely a huge improvement in my mood. I imagine that those who have had a bad reaction to it have a DNA/enzyme/substrate interaction.


----------



## alightsource

*Lithium ruined my life!!!!*

Lithium carbonate and lithium orotate completely destroyed my life. I would not recommend lithium to anyone under any circumstances! The entire human body only contains 7mg of lithium and there is no biological function for lithium within the human body and other organisms' bodies. The average bipolar person is given between 500 mg- and 1600 mg per day! The average amount in an "all natural" lithium orotate or lithium aspartate supplement is also too much! This is because we ingest enough lithium from the environment and it is not an essential mineral/ metal! Humans do not need more lithium! Lithium will not improve your life. Lithium will make your life worse.

In females lithium impairs the estrous cycle (essential for fertility, attractiveness, and mating behavior. Here is the clinical study... 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3092989

In males impairs sperm production, inhibits testosterone, decreases fertility.
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0890623803001072

These are not the only negative effects. Lithium causes toxicity to the kidneys and liver. Lithium can also cause permanent brain damage through neuroleptic malignant syndrome.

A lot of websites and people will promote lithium as a miracle substance, or say that lithium is a salt. Lithium is safe. Lithium is all natural. While lithium is a salt of an alkalai metal it is not salt like sodium. It is a non-essential, toxic alkalai metal. While lithium is natural and is found naturally in the environment, lithium on Earth is found in very small amounts. It does not contribute to the development or growth of life. Other websites will say that lithium increases grey matter in the brain and therefore increases intelligence. While lithium may increase grey matter, these websites and people do not mention the fact that lithium lowers IQ in tests. Children exposed to lithium have lower developmental scores.

Lithium is just not safe! Lithium is just not helpful! Lithium will not make your life better (unless your under the delusion that putting a non essential, toxic metal into your body is good for you or somehow helping you). Stay away from lithium.

Alternatives to lithium to treat bipolar are topamax, lamictal, depakote etc. Non-prescription, more natural alternatives to taking a toxic and dangerous lithium supplement or lithium prescription are chamomile tea, NAC (nacetylcysteine)- proven in clinical trials to be helpful for OCD, bipolar, and anxiety, seeing a therapist, behavioral therapy, going for walks in nature, planting trees and flowers, engaging in hobbies like learning a language, taking photographs, painting.

Take my warning seriously. I took lithium orotate, lithium aspartate, and lithium carbonate. Not one of those substances helped me. In fact lithium destroyed everything I enjoyed in life. Do not take lithium in any form. Taking lithium for help or relief is not a price you want to pay. I really hope that this helps someone out there.


----------



## cazmayov

So many people who want to use lithium orotate ..... I'm sure you have already realized that it has side-effects like many other supplements or drugs.... side-effects that will become even more harmful one day as your immune system gets weaker and weaker due to these medications....

I really feel a lot of empathy for people like you. It seems like you believe that you have to spend the rest of your life taking medication.....
As a matter of fact I was in the same situation like you, a few months ago. I think it's time you know the truth and learn about the revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder. As I said, I was in the same situation like you a few months ago.... struggling with anxiety..... yes, anxiety.... the mental disorder that can make life unbearable.... Everything seemed so dark to me at the period....
Little I knew what was ahead of me at the time. I had always wanted to find a cure for my anxiety..... I tried several methods, which didn't work but I didn't give up. I kept my hope alive.
Fortunately, one day I learned about the existence of a revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder, including anxiety. This seems to be the only method that works for everyone and can cure entirely any mental disorder. I was cured thanks to this method! I feel such a relief to be finally free from anxiety!

Here, you can learn how to cure your mental disorder, too.

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

All you need is to be serious and open-minded and to put in the work. It takes some time, but you are free from anxiety in the end. The unconscious is better than any doctor. You can learn, too, how to use the healing power of dreams, which is the most natural and effective.
It feels so good to be normal again! I spent last Christmas and New Year's Eve anxiety free.

It seems like nobody posts here anymore. I am going to leave this forum and never post again. I am going to begin a new life.


----------



## NicoleVonwootziebizzle

*Lithium Orotate*

I've looked into Lithium Orotate for awhile from looking through forums like this and finding out about its benefits from John Gray (author/holistic doc) - look him up  I have just bought some through healthyconcepts.com and am finally going to try it consistently. I do not have just social anxiety, but basically have always been anxious since I can remember... and naturally wired/frazzled nerves. I have went through chronic stress and severe sleep deprivation caused from Mania/Insomnia/Anxiety. It has been about five years of a BIG circle- going back to the docs to "try" their crap but always end up not taking it due to severe panic after withdrawals from only a week in of Psych meds.. including true Mania drugs to tiny sedatives that partly block neurotransmitters like Buspirone. I've done it all and am quite done with the vicious cycle of panic/chronic anxiety. I am burnt out and still recovering from severe adrenal burn out and DONE with doctors and done with trying DRUGS to be honest!!! A pill won't fix anything. Taking a spiritual path will and a lifestysle change

My holistic doctor reminds Me that ... "All Psych drugs including sedatives, influence neurotransmission.. They suppress side effects temporarily but in the long run will make them much worse"

Xx


----------



## NicoleVonwootziebizzle

Sorry! ^ Naturalhealthyconcepts.com !!


----------



## hitachi

*Lithium O*

i take lithium o, it depens on my mood
sometime i take 5mg
sometime i take 30mg
when i take 50mg i get angry - no more dopamin around

today i was testing my blood

it is not nessassary with litium o

and i was really astonished

i had <0,1mg lithium in my blood

and i should have between 0,4 and 1,2 mg

hello earth on mars.........

very strange - but when i take lithium o

i feel so much better

sometimes i get a real energie plus, i feel tired and i take lithium o

and i'm ok again

it is really a miracle salt

if you have question just ask

i take dr. best lithium or.

yours

hitachi


----------



## hitachi

cazmayov said:


> so many people who want to use lithium orotate ..... I'm sure you have already realized that it has side-effects like many other supplements or drugs.... Side-effects that will become even more harmful one day as your immune system gets weaker and weaker due to these medications....
> 
> I really feel a lot of empathy for people like you. It seems like you believe that you have to spend the rest of your life taking medication.....
> As a matter of fact i was in the same situation like you, a few months ago. I think it's time you know the truth and learn about the revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder. As i said, i was in the same situation like you a few months ago.... Struggling with anxiety..... Yes, anxiety.... The mental disorder that can make life unbearable.... Everything seemed so dark to me at the period....
> Little i knew what was ahead of me at the time. I had always wanted to find a cure for my anxiety..... I tried several methods, which didn't work but i didn't give up. I kept my hope alive.
> Fortunately, one day i learned about the existence of a revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder, including anxiety. This seems to be the only method that works for everyone and can cure entirely any mental disorder. I was cured thanks to this method! I feel such a relief to be finally free from anxiety!
> 
> Here, you can learn how to cure your mental disorder, too.
> 
> unique and revolutionary approach
> 
> all you need is to be serious and open-minded and to put in the work. It takes some time, but you are free from anxiety in the end. The unconscious is better than any doctor. You can learn, too, how to use the healing power of dreams, which is the most natural and effective.
> It feels so good to be normal again! I spent last christmas and new year's eve anxiety free.
> 
> It seems like nobody posts here anymore. I am going to leave this forum and never post again. I am going to begin a new life.


from my point of view this feels really depressed

lithium o has no sideeffects, you have to eat salty that the lithium can leave the body again, thats all

and it is so cheap, because of this the pharmaindustry is against lithium o

lithium o works even with flys that have alzheimer, this is no joke

lithium o works against alzheimer

the fly that have alzheimer dont remember with what fly the started to have sex and got a no, they tried again and again

healty flys dont do this

after they gave lithium o to this alzheimer flys

the could remember again what female already gave them a no

lithium o works against alzheimer

the pharmaindustrie is against this reality


----------



## afsa3

*My post in another forum:*

My post in another forum on Lithium Orotate. I would like to have a reliable vendors splittable tablet. But is there any known vendor? Please read my below message on another forum: ---------------------------------------------------------- I use Lithium Carbonate. I know that there is information that by taking Lithium Ororate instead of Lithium Carbonate, I would take much less lithium and have the same effect. What would you all say about that? But I have one concern - there is no well known brand produce it. I am not a fan of "large" producers actually, I always take my supplements with the brand "Swanson" and happy with that, all high quality and they deliver what they promise, fully satisfied with it. But - I guess larger companies (Solgar, GNC and you name all) do not produce Lithium Orotate although they have hundreds of products each. I believe this is because they do not want to get into trouble (just my opinion) - it is dangerous when not taken well informed. Imagine someone taking 10 pills of Lithium everday - and goes to hospital, with toxicity, kidney failure etc. When not used intelligently, it is a dangerous supplement. Here comes my point: As I said, I would have preferred larger brands on this supplement - because they should have more complex facilities, audits to prevent wrong dosages in a pill. In example, if I assume I am taking 5mg Lithium Orotate, but the factory actually puts wrong mg (15mg), the results would be disastrous. This would happen - and I see that dangerous. As I will use it lifetime. So - what do you think about this? And - I am yet to find a well established (like Solgar) brand producing it. Do you know of any - and what can you all advise me about this?


----------



## ihateanxiety1

Guys.... I'm taking this and it's working....

I say this as I'm amazed that nothing usually works. 

Taking 125mg X 6 tablets a day (I know this is high). 

I feel like my mind is clearer, I'm more confident and I'm calmer.

Top stuff give it a try.


----------



## Anxious Aussie

Do you need a prescription to get this, or can you buy it without?


----------



## alex921

You canbuy it without a prescription.
I have become somewhat hesistant though reading this thread, it seems lithium orotate really could f*** up your brain


----------



## 123z

I have researched lithium orotate and decided that I will not try it. It causes weight gain by water retention, but there is a warning about taking diuretics while on lithium. It also can cause kidney damage.


----------



## ihateanxiety1

*Lithium Orotate*

Say what you will about lithium orotate. I know it might potentially have issues with kidneys etc.... But it's actually working. I think the problem is everyone expects a miracle cure (I did) but it doesn't exist. Medications are F***ked.

That being said of everything on the market I feel this has the least chance of giving me serious side effects and its working. I can actually think straight now, my depersonalisation has decreased by 60% anxiety by about 30% and my memory and recall has drastically improved. My certainty of life is better. I can make better long-term decisions and I'm more optimistic about the future. Also this drug has really helped with slowing my cognitions down to a good level.

It's not a magic pill, I'm also taking a slightly risky high dose of 40mg elemental lithium. That being said it gives me results and I'm just glad I can think straight.

Don't expect this to do jack at lower doses. It's just a placebo. You need to get the dose up for it to work. Maybe not as high as I am but at least 20mg daily.

P.s. I'm not thirsty. I don't know why people complain about this. Perhaps only some get this side effect.


----------



## alightsource

Has anyone had sexual side effects from lithium orotate that you have noticed? (I took advanced research by Hans neiper.)


----------



## mystory

Any updates for lithium? I want to try this.


----------



## 2006Ninja

radiohead said:


> I decided to order it and give Lithium Orotate a try.
> 
> Only on the first day, but I will have to update with my experience of it as time progresses. I took 2 pills with breakfast and 2 pills with lunch; after reading quite a bit of research and information about this trace-mineral I concluded this was the best dose for me and my body.
> 
> Beggiatoa, you should definitely let me know how it's working for you. The pills i ordered are the ones from Iherb(i always use that place for everything) and they are the same ones you take with 5mg of active lithium or whatever. After reading research on it they suggested taking 3 to 4 a day for the usual treatment with lithium orotate, so maybe you want to try taking a few more pills throughout the day over time. I've already felt a slight effect from it already; I was actually relatively comfortable around people and actually talking more than I usually do, but more importantly I am a little more calmer than usual as a whole while not losing any of my focus or energy.
> 
> I'm glad you discovered this mineral and shared it with us; I also have read that taking folic-acid with the lithium orotate is extremely helpful and recommended by all doctors that use this for treatment. I guess the folic acid helps improve it's effect on protecting the brain or something related.......I'm sure you know all this but I thought I'd throw it out there.


Are you still taking it?


----------

